# Flying Dutchman blades breaking!



## scrimper (1 Sep 2013)

I recently bought some Flying Dutchman blades to try out after reading about them here, I have had a lot of breakages with them which is unusual as my blades are normally replaced as they wear out rather than break. The blades are the Ultra-reverse type and in fairness the ones that broke are No 1 as I am doing some fine piercing work on plywood.

In the end I got so fed up with them either pulling out of the lower clamp (Hegner) or actually breaking that I resorted to finish the work with standard non reverse blades. 

I realise that they are thin blades but I am not new to fretwork and am very careful not to force the work but I must have had at least 6 break today while normally it rarely happens, also as I mentioned above; on at least 8 occasions today the blade just pulled out of the lower clamp during one piece of work, I tried 3 different clamps but it made little difference, it is very frustrating when this happens.

Has anyone else had any problems with the thinner FD ultra reverse blades?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (1 Sep 2013)

Scrimper I use a No 3 when I am using 6 mm plywood,it depends on the thickness of the plywood.I think that a No I would be used for cutting very thin veneers,the No 3 Ultra Reverse may suit you better,I have been using another brand of No 3 reverse and have just received my blades from Mike and not tried them yet. 

Bryan


----------



## mac1012 (1 Sep 2013)

I not a big fan of reverse tooth blades for fine work no 1 or 3 tend to use normal ones , until I seen that you were a seasoned scroller I was going to suggest maybe to much clamping pressure as that normally the biggest culprit on thinner blades 

mark


----------



## scrimper (1 Sep 2013)

In the last few years I switched over to using reverse blades for almost everything; normally the Niqua but I have used Olsen too. I have only been trying the FD blades for a few days.
I do normally use No3 or 5 for delicate work but what I was cutting yesterday was very delicate indeed and I found it difficult with the No3.

I occasionally use a 00 reverse tooth blade which are very easy to snap which is why I thought I would try some FD No1 blades. I am careful about tension in the blades and I don't force the work. Maybe I am just expecting too much from these delicate blades?

In the old days when I used a hand frame or a treadle machine I did have breakages but after switching to a powered saw about 25 years ago I found that blades wore out rather than break!

The main reason I use the reverse blades is that I do often do fine work and have difficulty sanding without damaging the work, with reverse blades the work is almost perfect straight off the machine.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (1 Sep 2013)

Scrimper I too did not realize how seasoned scroller you are,I used the hand saw at the start.Sorry to say that I did not have the pleasure of the A1 etc,but having the one I have now it is a dream to use.I agree with you that if you do a lot of internal cuts reverse blades leave both sides of the wood clean.Most of the wood I use is plywood.

Happy Scrolling

Bryan


----------



## malc75 (2 Sep 2013)

I've tried FD blades, they were ok, but I get on fine with my 5r blades from Hobbies UK, cheap as chips and no problems at all.
Malc


----------



## richard56 (2 Sep 2013)

malc75":y6w88wat said:


> I've tried FD blades, they were ok, but I get on fine with my 5r blades from Hobbies UK, cheap as chips and no problems at all.
> Malc



Malc,
Please can you post a link to the Hobbies' blades.
I've tried googling but can't find them. Probably doing something wrong :/

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## martinka (3 Sep 2013)

Rich, Hobbies has a poor name to search on where Google is concerned. Here y'go
http://www.alwayshobbies.com/tools/power-tools/blades-and-accessories

Martin.


----------



## scrimper (3 Sep 2013)

The other Hobby's sell them also. 
http://hobby.uk.com/power-tools/fretsaw-blades.html

Hobbies also sell on ebay if you prefer that route. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw= ... &_from=R40


----------



## scrimper (3 Sep 2013)

Also lot's of Fretsaw blades for sale on ebay, even some British made ones! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksi ... &_from=R40

Be careful of the quality of some though, especially Silverline, I have not tried their fret blades but other silverline products I have tried have been useless! (A water pump that went bang after a few hours with it's replacement going the same way and some sanding belts that snapped at the join almost instantly!)


----------



## martinka (3 Sep 2013)

Any idea what blades they sell at the first link? There's no pictures and no mention of manufacturer.

I'm wanting some blades to cut thinnish (0.5 - 1.00mm) brass and alloy but I have no idea what to buy. Methinks it's time to do some research.

Martin.


----------



## martinka (3 Sep 2013)

I have a couple of hundred of those Eclipse blades that I bought before I knew any better. Every one I tried to use broke, even on the Jet saw, which is very forgiving.

Isn't Silverline one of the Lidl brands? I suspect people are buying from Lidl to sell on ebay. If their other tools are anything to go by, I wouldn't use them for landfill. On the other hand.... 
You can buy some good stuff from Lidl, my vac for instance (so far), but I always avoid Silverline.


----------



## scrimper (3 Sep 2013)

martinka":a7o4sg8t said:


> I have a couple of hundred of those Eclipse blades that I bought before I knew any better. Every one I tried to use broke, even on the Jet saw, which is very forgiving.
> 
> Isn't Silverline one of the Lidl brands? I suspect people are buying from Lidl to sell on ebay. If their other tools are anything to go by, I wouldn't use them for landfill. On the other hand....
> You can buy some good stuff from Lidl, my vac for instance (so far), but I always avoid Silverline.


I don't think Silverline is Lidl TBH although they may have sold stuff from that brand.

Silverline has been sold by other companies such as Tool station and Screwfix in fact I would not be too surprised if they were not connected with Screwfix as they both operate from Yeovil?


----------



## scrimper (3 Sep 2013)

martinka":kh63iv08 said:


> Any idea what blades they sell at the first link? There's no pictures and no mention of manufacturer.
> 
> I'm wanting some blades to cut thinnish (0.5 - 1.00mm) brass and alloy but I have no idea what to buy. Methinks it's time to do some research.
> 
> Martin.


According to their printed catalogue they sell Niqua and Eberle Blitz blades.

It's a long time since I bought anything from Hobby's I prefer the *Hobbies* company in your link.


----------



## richard56 (3 Sep 2013)

You Superstars 
Thank you.
Rich


----------



## martinka (3 Sep 2013)

scrimper":2ckkdnl0 said:


> I don't think Silverline is Lidl TBH although they may have sold stuff from that brand.
> Silverline has been sold by other companies such as Tool station and Screwfix in fact I would not be too surprised if they were not connected with Screwfix as they both operate from Yeovil?



Maybe I'm thinking of the Silverline DVD player I bought from Lidl 7 or 8 years ago. Dunno if it was the same company, so, good or bad, I should apologise to Silverline Tools. I see Lidl give a 3 year warranty when they sell Silverline Tools so some of 'em must be OK.


----------

